# hard disk utility



## dark2099 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to test out a friends external drive I just put in a new enclosure, but my windows rig is down, so just have my macbook pro, was wondering what other disk utilities there are for mac that should be able to do a comprehensive check on the drive.  Thanks.  

P.S. Did the verify disk in the built in Disk Utility, passed that, but the check took all of 5 seconds, so want something more thorough.


----------



## Apharas (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you looking to test the drive for bad sectors or for an actual active file system?  And is the file system that is on the existing drive NTFS or HFS+ or something else.  

If you have access to any x86 hardware I would suggest getting a copy of Hiren's Boot Disk and using HDAT2 if it's a bad sector scan you're looking for. 

http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd

--
A


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

We're not allowed to mention Hiren's BootCD anymore, as it's actually illegal in some form or other 

So here's some other info:


> I know this thread is old, but if someone searches this in the future, I'd like to add information.
> 
> I very much like SMART Utility by Volitan. You have 5 times free, after that you must buy it.
> 
> ...



Source.


EDIT: For the record, I don't do Mac's, nor do I know the first thing about them, I just know how to use Google  hint hint


----------

